# Phys and Emersed Culture Forum project



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

I've got a new project that I'd like to throw out there for y'all to try while the season permits. I'd like to start a before/after project where we take cuttings of plants we currently have in our aquariums and set them growing emersed outdoors. The plants can be of any type: stem, rooted, moss, or wort. 

You're welcome to get as technical or not-tech as you want. I'm simply curious to see how these plants grow for us in different areas of the world. Please post pictures when you start the cuttings and then pics of the plants when you need to bring them inside for the season. If you don't experience a cold winter and your plants could grow outdoors all year, please bring them in on Sept 15th, the day the AGA contest closes.

I'll have pics up tomorrow when it's light enough to take them.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would love to try it, but I dont think anything could survive outside here. Temps reach 95+ most days. I might try some in full shade all day and see what happens though. Just need to find something to put them in though.....

This deffinately sounds like an interesting idea though!


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

i am going to have to agree with sir blackhole. i feel honored when the weather decides to only be 95 degrees. i did try to do some in a very deep plant tray, but the bacopa still was sizzling at the tips. i will say that the baby tears were doing well until a big storm came and.....

clay


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I went to Home Depot the other day and they had some really nice opaque 15g rubbermaid containers on the cheap. That might work out for you guys in high sun areas.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

That sounds like an idea. Do you have any pics of your outdoor setup to give us some ideas Phil?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Here ya go: (7/8/05)

Bottom: recent aquarium cuttings
Middle Rubbermaid: Crypts, Moss, and Java Fern
Top Rubbermaid: Natives I'm trying to flower
Top round bucket: More natives










Natives closeup:









Crypts etc:









Aquarium cuttings:









The Crypt etc bucket was started a few days ago to propegate plants for a project I've got dancing in my head. The cuttings were taken for this project. This portion of the backyard is brighter than it looks and gets good mid-morning/early afternoon sun. There are a lot of trees though too which help keep things from getting overly hot.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

That looks simple enough to reproduce  I just may give something like this a shot and watch what happens....


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Kevin,

I'm not sure how humid it is on the Gulf Coast, but Charlotte is really humid ~60-80% rh on an average day. Covers might be a good idea for you..that is once Dennis blows by. I hope he misses you!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Right now its 8:30am, temp 82 (feels like 91) with a high of 95 (feels like 104) and humidity 90% (which is the usuall) so I may be able to get by without covers. Im going to try and get by wal mart today and see if i can score some sort of container. Nothing too big because I dont have the space. I'll probably start off trying to grow some hygro and/or anubias. 

What are you using for substrate? I see what looks like flourite in one, and the crypts look like they are in soil. Im thinking of schultz aquatic plant soil because i have a bag laying around.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, the Crypts and Ferns are in straight Potting Soil. If I'd had sand or Profile laying around I would have mixed that in too.


----------

